# Funktions-/Mini-Anwendungs-Server - gibt's so etwas?



## Benutzer007 (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit, ohne einen eigenen (virtuellen) Server zu unterhalten oder zu mieten eine Funktion - Mini-Anwendung, wenn man so will - in einem passwortgeschütztem Arbeitsbereich z. B. in PHP zu erstellen und diese Funktion dann nicht passwortgeschützt mit Parametern von Dritten ausführen zu lassen.

Grüße


----------



## sheel (7. Juli 2015)

Hi

nur Leute mit PW können PHP-Dateien erstellen, aber auch andere können sie ausführen?
Das trifft auf _jedes_ Hostingangebot mit PHP zu
Muss ja nicht ein eigener ganzer Server sein.


----------



## Benutzer007 (7. Juli 2015)

Hej sheel,

genau, kein eigener Server, aber möglichst auch kein Shared/Virtueller Server, oder wie die Dinger heißen. Aber was Du vorschlägst mit PHP-Hosting ist wahrscheinlich genau das, oder? Und es ist wahrscheinlich auch das "normale" Angebot, so wie man es überall unter "PHP-Hosting" ggf. mit Datenbank etc. findet, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Eine noch weiter abgespeckte Form nach dem Motto "Programmierung der Funktion, Test und  Freigabe" gibt es nicht, weil es ja im Grunde schon PHP-Hosting wäre, oder? 

Sorry, wenn ich immer mal wieder blöde Fragen stelle.


----------



## ComFreek (7. Juli 2015)

Bei vielen kostenlosen oder billigen PHP-Hosting-Anbietern wirst du auf das Shared Server Modell treffen.

Was spricht (für dich) gegen solche Shared Server? Hast du Bedenken bezüglich Datenschutz?


----------



## Benutzer007 (7. Juli 2015)

> Was spricht (für dich) gegen solche Shared Server? Hast du Bedenken bezüglich Datenschutz?


Generell spricht im Moment gar nichts dagegen, ich versuche nur ein für mich neues Thema zu verstehen, auch wenn ich schon irgendwo Webspace (ohne PHP etc.) gemietet habe.

Bedenken müsste ich wahrscheinlich nur haben, dass ich meine kleine Funktion so dämlich schreibe, dass Gott und die Welt z. B. mit der missbräuchlichen Verwendung von Übergabeparametern den "Server" entern und dort ohne mein Wissen "dumm Tüch" machen... ;-)


----------



## ComFreek (7. Juli 2015)

Nachfolgend noch eine etwas weiterführende Erklärung, die dir hoffentlich beim Verständnis hilft:

Für dein Anliegen brauchst du Folgendes:

1) Ein Betriebssystem
2) Einen HTTP-Server
3) Einen PHP-Interpreter

Nummer (1) kann zum Beispiel auf deinem privaten Desktop-PC laufen, aber auch auf einem Computer in Lateinamerika oder auch - was meistens der Fall ist - innerhalb einer virtuellen Maschine in einem Rechenzentrum.

Nummer (2) verarbeitet Anfragen anderer Computer (z. B. durch einen Browser) im HTTP-Protokoll. Hierfür könntest du zum Beispiel Apache oder Nginx einsetzen. Suchst du nicht solche "großen" Softwarepakete, so lassen sich in vielen Programmiersprachen bzw. ihren Bibliotheken fertige Klassen und Funktionen finden.
In Node.js würdest du mit nur folgendem Code schon HTTP-Anfragen verarbeiten können:

```
var http = require('http');
http.createServer(function (req, res) {
  res.writeHead(200, {'Content-Type': 'text/plain'});
  res.end('Hello World\n');
}).listen(8080, '127.0.0.1');
```

Nummer (3) lädst du dir von der PHP-Seite. Logischerweise musst du dann noch den PHP-Interpreter mit deinem HTTP-Server verknüpfen.

Diese drei Komponenten sind das Mindeste, was du brauchst. Sinnvoll wären noch eine Firewall, eine Datenbank, ein Loadbalancer und und und!

Aus diesen Gründen würde ich vor allem aus sicherheitsrelevanten Gründen die Finger von eigenen Servern lassen, die in den öffentlichen Betrieb gehen sollen, wenn man sich in solchen Dingen nicht auskennt.
Deswegen gibt es auch Dienstleister (z. B. Shared Hoster), die alles für dich übernehmen


----------



## Benutzer007 (8. Juli 2015)

Eigener Server? Das wäre das totale Fiasko, ich hatte schon immer Probleme mit dem ganzen Serverkram.
Könntest du mir etwas empfehlen in Sachen node.js? 
Dann könnte ich mir vielleicht PHP ersparen.


----------



## ComFreek (8. Juli 2015)

Heroku soll ganz gut sein.


----------

